# Autotrail Owners Club Factory Rally



## lifeson (Sep 13, 2010)

Anybody going to the Factory rally this weekend?


----------



## lifeson (Sep 13, 2010)

A good event with over 150 vans attending.
Plus interesting visit to the factory.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I really wanted to go but had family commitments....
Everyone keep's telling me what a great rally,, oh well maybe next year....


----------

